# 1968 gto bottom radiator mounts



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

installed a repop core support and ready to install radiator and realized it has numerous holes drilled in the lower part of the support so that brackets with the insulators can be bolted on to hold up the radiator but the only ones available through OPGI or others do not line up and too small. does anyone have a photo of the mounts at the bottom of the support so that I can start fabricating thanks


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'll try to grab some pics this this weekend off my unrestored 1968. Stay tuned!!


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*reply to last reply*

Thanks but I found my original mounts , the OPGI mounts I purchased are going back @ $25 each


----------

